# Orgasm type pain without sex



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi

I am 10wk 5days and experienced orgasm type pain when asleep like my womb is being squeezed it doesn't hurt as such just strange. No bleeding. Is this normal? 

This is a suprise natural pregnancy as told I wouldn't conceive naturally so bit nervous. Had no scans first one is not till Tuesday.

Hope you can help. 

Lou x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry for the delay

It sounds like streching ligaments, I hope the scan went well

Take care x


----------

